# Chloé (NSFW)



## cauzimme (Jan 23, 2016)

Last week in TO I had the chance to shoot Chloé, she's without doubt one of the prettiest girl I've ever met, a real sweetheart.

1-2









3-4








5





6-7








8-9


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Stunning model, and gorgeous light. I think these are really fabulous. 

A couple little nitpicks...In the second one, it's a little distracting to have the frame coming out of her head. I'd prefer no picture frame or to have it on the blank space next to her. 

In the 3rd and 8th photos, it looks like she's sucking in her stomach rather than letting her back arch naturally inwards. I watched a Sue Bryce video about this once, and she says women always try to do this. She tells them that she can photoshop out a gut easily, but nothing in Photoshop can recreate that beautiful curve in the back. Just have her focus on...what does Tyra Banks call it? The booty tooch? Just lifting up the butt to get that arch in the back. 

In the last one, I'd really like to see some shape with the body...she looks a little boxy. Maybe playing with angles and especially with creating empty spaces between her arms and her body would help. 

Really, though, these are tiny things. These photos are beautiful, and she should be thrilled with them.


----------



## cauzimme (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you, 
You gave me some really great pointers here


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 23, 2016)

there are too many to give you pinpoint critique but what jumps at me immediately was your point of focus. Not focus with the lens, focus with the light. Many have the highlights on areas other than the face, drawing attention there. #3,4,6,7 have more appropriate light focus in my opinion. Something to watch for.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 23, 2016)

Chloe looks good


----------



## tirediron (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice; excellent points noted above!


----------



## TrolleySwag (Jan 23, 2016)

Gotta ditch the distracting yellow things.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 24, 2016)

Man, she is STUNNING! Great work! Especially like 3,4,6,7.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely model, lovely work, lovely feel to these shots, thanks for sharing them.

The overall summary--you've improved a lot, all of these are nice shots, all of them have some small details to work on.

#1:  I don't like the light in the upper right and the counter protruding from her abdomen.  Also, if you tweak the pose just a little so her right elbow is further back, you'll show more of the small of her back which will provide a lovely line and flow to the shot.

#2:  Lovely pose and shot.  Agree with an earlier post that you've got the light on her left butt check and not the face.  I think a reflector bouncing a little light off of her face would have fixed this.

#3:  I find the lampshade distracting and with the sheets, her left hand is cut off.  But damn she looks lovely and it's a nice pose.  Hint:  for some of your models who want to obscure their identity, imagine a similar post but you have them pull the sheet up to obscure part of their face and have a lock of hair hang down to obscure some more...no blur, maybe one eye and half of a smile showing yet the model would feel she's got privacy.

#4:  Lovely.  I'd like this better if her hands weren't cut off in the sheet and also if you saw more of her back/hip (creating more of a curve.  But a lovely pose and result.

#5:  Nice minimalist shot, very effective.  Given the position of her left arm, you could have done away with the sheet (or pulled it up to show a line of flesh from her shoulder to her hip) and yet still not exposed anything.  When you're using fabric, yes, it can be a tool to make a risqué shot not too exposed (i.e.: demure nude vs full nude).  But you can also use the fabric to emphasize lines and flow and that's an opportunity you missed on this shot  Good shot though.

#6:  Lovely pose and expression.  First, lighten up her heel in post production--this is a common problem shooting this kind of pose (heels and balls of the feet will have calluses and thus look "dirty" b/c they're darker than the rest of the sole of the foot).  Second, there is just a hint of something black (lamp shade?) at the top middle of the photo that you need to clone out.  Third, it's lovely pose, very effective....now imagine if you'd pulled some of that sheet away to show more of her legs and thigh so her feet were just popping out of a mass of white fabric.  I really like this shot--and with a different position on the fabric it would be even better.

#7:  Same comment on heels and thighs/legs.  Also, I'm not wild about how her left hand disappears in to her hair.   I think you'd get the same effect (modesty) if she had less fabric in her right hand--it wasn't a big ball of sheet but just a corner.   But it's a nice pose, lovely expression, feels very natural and unposed... good job on your part.

#8:  I think you did a lot of things right with this photo.  I think the model however gave you an apprehensive look.  Combined with the position of the coffee mug, instead of a relaxed or casual or sexy feel to the shot, she seems threatened as if she's about to say "what are you doing here?"  And that's a shame b/c except for the expression and the position of the mug, I think it's all great, her pose looks fine, lighting is good.  Think of it this way:  if you were nearly nude and having coffee in a rumpled bed and there is someone else, you've either just had sex.  Or it's a relaxed setting (maybe morning).  And her pose should have a relaxed feel to it.  The mug position and the facial expression don't provide that to me--instead she looks tentative or uneasy to me.  Otherwise, everything else about this is good.  One other thought about this shot--she could lose the panties and b/c of the pose, nothing would be exposed (but you'd lose the elastic tension on her side which messes with a fine curve).
 
#9:  Lovely shoot, nice mood to it.  This feels more relaxed to me than #8 does.  The doorway adds a nice compositional frame to the photo.



cauzimme said:


> Last week in TO I had the chance to shoot Chloé, she's without doubt one of the prettiest girl I've ever met, a real sweetheart.
> 
> 1-2
> 
> ...


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 25, 2016)

I love that smile! A wonderful fun smile like that makes me want to spend time with her as a friend (or in any other way  ), I am a sucker for a great smile. 

Wonderful set, and some C&C posted above.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 27, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------

